# Orbimedia's Bermuda Lawn journal



## orbimedia (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello, All

New to the reel. Basically, my yard guy who did a great job with a rotary riding mower decided to focus on the "full" service he offers, which for was just too rich.

So did some research, found the forum, and thought "hey, I can do that."

Well, a used Toro Greensmaster 1000 (decade + old ) from FB Marketplace later, and an $80 rotary from the same place with a bent shaft later. A SunJoe dethacher/scarifier from Amazon, and the realization that I don't know what I'm doing at all.... decided to start a journal to have some documentation of my journey.

HOC 3cm


The yard!


The Tools


The weeds.


----------

